# Wie vorgehen bei Ebay Betrug?



## robbe (17. Februar 2019)

Achtung, lange Leidensgeschichte:

Beim Kauf einer gebrauchten Grafikkarte bin ich wohl leider einem ziemlich raffiniertem Ebay Betrüger auf den Leim gegangen. Bis auf die Zahlungsoption (nur Überweisung und Barzahlung) wirkte der Artikel sehr seriös, Verkäufer ist lange Mitglied und hat auch nur positive Bewertungen. Paypal wolle er aufgrund der Gebühren nicht anbieten, ich könne den Artikel aber auch gerne abholen, wenn ich keine Überweisung möchte. Da dies für mich aufgrund der Entfernung nicht in Frage kam, bat ich um ein Foto des Artikels mit handgeschriebenen Zettel daneben. Da der Artikel wohl schon verpackt sei, lehnte er dies ab, schickte mir jedoch ein Foto der Amazonrechnung, welches seriös wirkte. Das stellte mich soweit zufrieden und ich überwies das Geld. Es kam wie es kommen musste, am nächsten Tag kam eine Nachricht von Ebay, dass das Konto des Verkäufers wegen Missbrauchsverdacht gesperrt wurde, auch das Angebot wurde in dem Zuge gelöscht. Kurz darauf wurde ich von einem anderen Ebayaccount angeschrieben (ebenfalls top Bewertungen), er sei ein Kollege des Verkäufers und ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen, der Account wurde gesperrt, weil er sich von der Arbeit aus versucht hat einzuloggen.
Es dauerte nicht lange und ich bekam wieder eine Nachricht von Ebay, das auch dieser Account wegen Missbrauchsverdacht gesperrt wurde. Das war dann der Punkt, wo ich mich von meinem Geld verabschiedet habe.
Am nächsten Tag schrieb mich ein dritter Account an, angeblich der Account des Sohnes (vom Verkäufer), das Geld wäre angekommen und er würde den Artikel jetzt versenden. Kurz darauf bekam ich einen Sendungslink, welcher mir das Einliefern in die Packstation bestätigte. Und genau das hat sich bis heute, vergangen sind mittlerweile 14 Tage, nicht geändert. Ich hab mich zu dem Thema belesen und es ist wohl eine gängige Masche, das eine Versandmarke gekauft und an der Packstation eingescannt wird, jedoch kein Paket eingelegt wird, der Sendungsstatus bleibt dann einfach bei "Sendung wurde aus der Packstation entnommen" hängen. Dem Käufer gegenüber wird dann der Eindruck erweckt, das es einfach nur bei DHL ein Problem gibt. Trotz der mittlerweile festen Überzeugung, betrogen worden zu sein, hab ich den Verkäufer dennoch um eine Nachforschung bei DHL gebeten, welcher er zustimmte. Das war vor einer Woche und seitdem hab ich nichts mehr gehört, weder von ihm, noch von DHL, auf meine Nachricht von vor 2 Tagen, das ich doch bitte mein Geld zurück will und er sich bezüglich des Pakets mit DHL auseinander setzen soll, kam keine Reaktion.
Eine Anfrage bei Ebay, wegen eines nicht erhaltenen Artikels, hab ich schon vor 7 Tagen gestellt, aufgrund des fehlenden Käuferschutzes, sehe ich hier jedoch Null Erfolgschancen.

Was könnte ich, abgesehen von rechtlichen Schritten, jetzt noch tun und warum gibt sich ein Betrüger selbst nach erhalt des Geldes noch so eine Mühe, sein Opfer möglichst lange bei Laune zu halten?


----------



## pedi (17. Februar 2019)

ich würde betrugsanzeige erstatten.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2019)

Vllt kannst du den Betrag über deine Bank zurückfordern. Anzeige auf der Polizei und einen Anwalt würde ich Ggf auch einschalten, wenn es sich vom Betrag her lohnt. Denke aber die Kohle ist weg.
ich würde vllt auch noch versuchen diesen Typ im netz ausfindig zu machen anhand der bekannten Daten.


----------



## azzih (17. Februar 2019)

Musst wie gesagt bei der Polizei Anzeige wegen Betruges stellen. Ansonsten kannst du da net viel machen, Vorkasse zurückholen ist eigentlich nicht möglich. Bei Lastschrift geht das noch, bei Vorkasse eigentlich nie.

Im Grunde ist die Kohle weg.


----------



## paddypitt87 (17. Februar 2019)

Warum er sich Mühe gibt? Genau da hättest du misstrauisch werden sollen. Die Kombination macht einfach keinen Sinn mehr. Es passt aber alles, die Ausreden etc. Der macht das nicht zum ersten mal und muss Zeit gewinnen um sich vorzubereiten, da er ja bereits die info von ebay hat, dass ein Verdacht besteht.

 Wenn du schneller eingreifst könnte das evtl. für ihn eher Konsequenzen geben. Außerdem schafft er es durch die ständige Kontaktaufnahme ja auch evtl. von sich abzulenken und du glaubst dann evtl. als der naive Käufer aus seiner Sicht, dass am Ende sogar die Post schuld ist. Dass er zu dir Kontakt aufnimmt schwächt eben dein Misstrauen. Bei manchen Menschen geht das. Leider sind kriminelle Menschen oft sehr schlau und geschickt. Schade dass es sie nach wie vor noch bei ebay gibt. Ich kaufe und verkaufe sehr viel bei ebay. Aber trotz (geringen) Gebühren gilt bei mir IMMER mit paypal. Dann passiert auch nix!!!

EDIT: Denke, dass seine Adressdaten auch nicht stimmen werden. Das mit den positiven Bewertungen ist natürlich komisch. Aber dabei auch immer darauf achten, dass es nicht nur Käufe sind! Er könnte ja vorher viel gekauft haben (mit korrekter Adresse) und dann vor dem verkaufen irgend eine Adresse angeben die nicht stimmt.

Am Ende gilt nur noch ne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt und was das heißt sollte ja klar sein :/


----------



## robbe (17. Februar 2019)

Anhand des Namens jemanden ausfindig zu machen, wird wohl nichts bringen, da die Konten mit denen ich kontaktiert wurde ziemlich sicher gehackt wurden. (alles sind langjährige Mitglieder mit 100% positiven Bewertungen)
Was ich dann im Nachhinein noch rausgefunden habe, die Standorte der Konten sind über ganz Deutschland verteilt, also dürfte an der Story mit dem Konto des Kollegen und des Sohnes schonmal nichts dran sein. Und vor ca. einem Monat wurde eine Karte mit exakt dem gleichen Artikelbild bei Ebay verkauft, das Bild meiner Karte war also geklaut. 
Ich werd den Verkäufer der damaligen Auktion mal anschreiben, an wen er die Karte verkauft hat und ihn auch mal nach seinen Namen fragen. Möglichweise steht sein Name auf der Amazonrechnung, die mir der Betrüger zugeschickt hat.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2019)

Versuche es dennoch bei der Bank, denn zwar ist eine Überweisung normalerweise nicht mehr möglich zurück zu holen, aber wenn bestimmte Ereignisse vorgelegt werden können kann die Bank wenn sie wollen dennoch wieder ans Geld kommen. Aber bei dir ist wahrscheinlich schon dazu zu viel Zeit verstrichen, denn das geht wenn dann nur unmittelbar nach der Überweisung. Glaube mal gelesen zu haben innerhalb der ersten 7 Tage... aber bei deiner Bank mal nachfragen kostet dich nichts.

Wenn es sich um Betrug handelt wird derjenige nicht sein echten Namen und Anschrift angeben, dann verläuft meist solch eine Anzeige auch ins Sand.
Ohne PayPal Schutz hast du hier sehr schlechte Karten.


----------



## Bandicoot (17. Februar 2019)

Hab das auch schon durch, selbst die Anzeige bringt nix, hatte alle Daten, Facebook, Adresse Artikelnummern.... kommt nie was bei raus. Die sagen dann Konto wurde gehackt, es war nicht mal die eigentliche Person der das Konto gehörte.
Mache nichts mehr ohne Paypal mit Käuferschutz, anders bekommst du das Geld nie wieder. Anwalt, kommt nicht viel rum.
Selbst abholen ist nicht mal 100% sicher. Du weist nie zu wem du fährst. Wünsche trotzdem viel Erfolg. MfG


----------



## paddypitt87 (17. Februar 2019)

Wie teuer war die Karte eigentlich? 
Niemand verschenkt nun etwas. Außerdem ist in letzter Zeit die Anzahl an Betrügern bei ebay irrerweise stark gestiegen. Das geht schon mittlerweile was länger. Echt schlimm.


----------



## robbe (17. Februar 2019)

Es war natürlich auch noch eine 2080TI, der Preis war aber realistisch. Ich werd das ganze wohl unter Lehrgeld verbuchen müssen.
Hab jetzt den Typ, der die Karte mit dem gleichen Artikelbild vor einem Monat verkauft hat, nochmal genauer angesehen, auch da ist irgendwas faul. Er hat 2 Stück der Karten angeboten, wohl aus einem 3 Wochen alten SLI System, beide wurden auch verkauft. Und was sehe ich jetzt unter seinen laufenden Auktionen? Wieder eine 2080Ti, anderes Modell aber gleiches Bild und gleiche Artikelbeschreibung. Bei ihm ist allerdings merwürdig, das auch Paypal und somit Kauferschutz angeboten wird. Ich hätt ja mal die Käufer de beiden Karten von vor einem Monat angeschrieben, aber die Bieterliste ist nicht öffentlich.....


----------



## mgiceman311 (17. Februar 2019)

Bei so viel Kohle würde ich niemals auf ebay per Überweisung zahlen...dürfte ziemlich schwierig sein das Geld wieder zubekommen...

...bei ebay schwirren auch 2080Ti´s für 550€ rum...das kann nicht seriös sein...aber das wäre, wenn es echt wäre, ein Schnapper^^


----------



## robbe (17. Februar 2019)

Bei mir wars aber halt ein realistischer Preis und bis auf die Sache mit der Zahlungsart, gab es bis zu der Nachricht von Ebay bezüglich des missbrauchten Kontos keinerlei Unstimmigkeiten.
Da wohl sowieso keine Chance besteht, das Geld wiederzusehen, geschweigedenn an die echte Idendität des Betrügers heranzukommen, werd ich die Sache wohl auch abhaken. Ich hab keine Lust, mich da jetzt noch ewig mit zu beschäftigen, ohne Aussichten auf Erfolg.


----------



## robbe (17. Februar 2019)

So siehts wohl aus. Jemand zufällig ne 2080TI mit Dualslot Kühler übrig?


----------



## Ryle (17. Februar 2019)

Gibt einfach so ein paar Faktoren die man bei ebay beachten muss. Wenn bspw. die letzten 6 Monate keine Verkäufe vorzuweisen sind in denen ähnliche Artikel auch mit Überweisung bezahlt worden sind, dann passe ich schlichtweg. Wenn jemand nämlich länger nicht aktiv war oder die letzten male mit Paypal als Zahlungmittel verkauft hat und nun auf einmal nicht mehr, dann stimmt etwas nicht und die Chance ist hoch, dass entweder der Artikel einen weg hat oder der Account gehackt wurde.

Beispiel:
Angebot 2080TI

Ich klicke auf die Bewertungen.

keine Verkäufe in den letzten 6 Monaten die ich mir anschauen kann > schließe Angebot
die letzten Monate ab und an was verkauft aber stets Paypal akzeptiert und nun nicht mehr > schließe Angebot
verkauft ansonsten nur gebrauchte Klamotten seiner Kinder, kein einziger Technikartikel > schließe Angebot
keine eigenen Bilder zum Angebot oder Bilder von anderen Angeboten geklaut > schließe Angebot

Man kann durchaus auch auf Angebote bieten die nur per Überweisung bezahlt werden können, dann sollte man aber darauf achten, dass der Verkäufer schon mehrfach so verkauft hat und der Kram auch ankam. Allerdings hab ich dann hier auch so meine Grenzen was Geldbeträge angeht. Da kaufe ich lieber in gewissen Hardwareforen oder hole den Kram einfach ab, da habe ich weit bessere Erfahrungen.


----------



## mgiceman311 (17. Februar 2019)

@robbe du hast ne 1080Ti im System?


----------



## ludscha (17. Februar 2019)

Ich habe vor ca. 10 Jahren schon mein Lehrgeld bezahlt mit einer CPU von ebay. die nie angekommen ist.

Anzeige erstattet etc. pp , war alles für die Katz.

Seitdem bin ich ziemlich vorsichtig geworden und kaufe wirklich nur noch in den einschlägigen Online-Shop`s und hier im MP, da weiß ich wenigstens das ich nicht über`s Ohr gehauen werde.

Und bei privaten Angeboten auf den Plattformen nur noch mit paypal oder garnicht.

Mfg


----------



## robbe (17. Februar 2019)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> @robbe du hast ne 1080Ti im System?



Ja, die sollte eigentlich an einen Freund gehen. Vermutlich wird er sich jetzt aber erstmal anderweitig umschauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2019)

Ebay = Betrug. So langsam sollte sich das doch rumgesprochen haben.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Februar 2019)

Würde es als Lehrgeld verbuchen. Das, was du gemacht hast, war halt einfach sehr naiv und dumm, so muss man das einfach sagen.

Eine bereits rausgegangene und auf dem Empfängerkonto verbuchte Überweisung kann man nicht mehr zurückholen, auch wenn die Bank das möchte.
Die Bank kann wenn schon ein Formular an die Empfängerbank schicken, in der steht "falscher Empfänger, bitte um Rücküberweisung" oder sowas.
Da muss aber eigtl. die Empfängerbank den Betrüger benachrichtigen und hoffen, dass ers dann auch erlaubt.
Vielleicht hat man ja Glück und ein Sachbearbeiter der Empfängerbank überweist es zurück, obwohl ers eigtl nicht dürfte? Versuchen kann mans ja. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Klar Anzeige ajF erstatten, auch einfach aus dem Grund, dass du was offiziell in den Händen hast, falls derjenige mal ermittelt wird.

Paypal ist ne super Sache als Kunde bei solchen Geschäfte. Bekannte haben letztens sogar verlorenes Geld wegen der Germania Insolvenz über Paypal-Käuferschutz zurück bekommen.


----------

